# aftermarket bulb problems



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

has any one had a problem after replacing stock headlight bulbs with after market? my girlfriend has a 00 gxe and the drivers side headlight went out so i replaced both, now the passenger light keeps turning off, i've checked the wires, everthing is where it's supposed to be, what might the problem be? should i change the headlights again? 
thanks rob


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

What kind of bulbs are you using? Cheap aftermarket bulbs tend to blow out quickly and can also burn your headlight harnesses. I have used Silerstars since I got the car a year and a half ago and they are still working fine.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

YELLOWV said:


> What kind of bulbs are you using? Cheap aftermarket bulbs tend to blow out quickly and can also burn your headlight harnesses. I have used Silerstars since I got the car a year and a half ago and they are still working fine.


Burning harnesses is often caused by putting in the wrong bulb. they will look the same, but the wattage is different. I learned this when I almost burned up the harness in my motorcycle. A short drive around the block and it was smoking.. but no major damage was done. The plug was melted, but still fit on the terminals of the bulb. I changed to the right wattage of bulb and have had no problems.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

the bulbs are made by nokya (9007) 80/100w
since i posted this the lights have been fine, until today the drivers light went out, so i unsrewed thae cap and was about to unplug the light and it turned on( everything was tight before i tried to remove) it stayed on, i have no idea what goin on with the lights.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that wattage is too high. you're melting the harnesses.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok im goin to change them tomorrow, what is a good wattage


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock wattage. get sylvania silverstars.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> stock wattage. get sylvania silverstars.


Piaa 9007 Xtreme White Plus 55/65w aren't bad either


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Piaa 9007 Xtreme White Plus 55/65w aren't bad either


God F---in d--nit. Everytime I talk about a product I am satisfied with it breaks. I mention how I liked my Solo-Baric L7 and KABLEWY!!!!!! I mention how I like my PIAA's which I have had for 6 months. Not 24 hours after my F---ING post the F---ERS blow. I need to learn to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :givebeer: ...sorry, I am expressing my feelings. It won't happen again. I promise. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Whoops.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Now I can be happy again. PIAAs have a 12 month warranty. I took em to the place I got em and they not only gave me one, but two new PIAAs. Whatever lights you put in a car, get it from an authroized dealer who you can drive to if you have a problem. Audio Connection in Parkville, MD helped me out and got me on the road with 2 new bulbs in all of 5 minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Now I can be happy again. PIAAs have a 12 month warranty. I took em to the place I got em and they not only gave me one, but two new PIAAs. Whatever lights you put in a car, get it from an authroized dealer who you can drive to if you have a problem. Audio Connection in Parkville, MD helped me out and got me on the road with 2 new bulbs in all of 5 minutes. :thumbup:



Nokya also sells aftermarket harneses. They cost about $10 bucks each. These harneses will not melt using their bulbs. Same thing happend to me. Now I have pretty new purple nokya headlights. oh yeah baby!!!

toMmy fiZo :fluffy:


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Often times, the filament in the bulb will break loose at one end and bumping it will cause it to make contact again..but rest assured that it's going to happen again. I've had this happen on cars and motorcycles.



tommyfizo said:


> Nokya also sells aftermarket harneses. They cost about $10 bucks each. These harneses will not melt using their bulbs. Same thing happend to me. Now I have pretty new purple nokya headlights. oh yeah baby!!!
> toMmy fiZo :fluffy:


Yeah, but there's a problem with that. If the harnesses on your car weren't able to handle the higher powered bulbs, then the wires to them likely weren't either. It's not going to be pretty if your car goes up in flames over a set of $10 purple headlights. Modding a car is fine, but safety shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok i never changed them my girl said don't worry about it, so gues what the socket is burned, so shall i go aftermarket(autozone) or factory, my chioce is factory but i want to know what anyone else thinks.

thanks rob


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thats what u get for listening to your girl and not us. I told you they'd melt.

now you need to either get Nokya full harnesses or OEM ones. if you get the nokya harnesses, you can run higher wattage bulbs..........if you get the OEM ones, you NEED to go back to stock wattage in the form of either PIAAs or sylvania silverstars.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> thats what u get for listening to your girl and not us. I told you they'd melt.


lol.

65/55 watt by either piaa or sylvania man. 80/100 is why you killed it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Silverstars OWN.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Silverstars OWN.


PIAAs OWN


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

chimmike said:


> thats what u get for listening to your girl and not us. I told you they'd melt.
> 
> now you need to either get Nokya full harnesses or OEM ones. if you get the nokya harnesses, you can run higher wattage bulbs..........if you get the OEM ones, you NEED to go back to stock wattage in the form of either PIAAs or sylvania silverstars.


i know i shoud have listened, its true they melted pretty damn good, if i had a cam i would post pics, but i don't own one. well we went to auto zone and picked up the sockets sets for about $9.00 and i bought some sylvania silverstars just like ya'll said. next time i will listen to everyone but her


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Damn, my PIAA's are going strong after about a year of use (knock on damn wood).  I did have Silverstars as well and they were nice before I wanted something different. For the price, Silverstars rock.


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

I used to have the same problem with the Harness melting until i got a 8500 HID kit , never had a problem again :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Prettythug said:


> I used to have the same problem with the Harness melting until i got a 8500 HID kit , never had a problem again :thumbup:


Kinda an old thread but I like the HIDs. What color is the 8500K; got any pics?


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Kinda an old thread but I like the HIDs. What color is the 8500K; got any pics?


the lights are blue i have some pics layin around ima see if i post them .


----------



## 3cam gtr (Mar 9, 2004)

who is jeff bowden???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

again kinda olf thread but i figure i will add. i have silver stars in my car (9007) and i love them!!!!!!! BUT ONLY WHEN ITS DRY! last night as nickzac nows it was/still is foggy as allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll hell. well i went out in my car and turned on the lights to go to a friends house. well the "white wall" was soooooo bad that i had to take my dads car instead! and his car had a week old pack of steak in the trunk (we found it this morning) and it smelled like moldy ass) but i could see. i would suggest buying "XTra-Vision" because i belive they are the same as SS but they are not hyper white so they have a slight yellow tint to them so they wont reflect as much. hope this helps
(im getting a pair of ion-yellow bulbs from radioaktiv we'll see how they fair in bad weather :thumbup: )


----------



## CaptainWil (Dec 6, 2004)

https://www.eurodezigns.com/shop/detail.aspx?ID=81

these are the bulbs i bought. will these be ok in a 2000 sentra gxe or will these burn it up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like I said at the very beginning, if the wattage is higher than stock wattage, they will. i don't care who makes them.


----------



## CaptainWil (Dec 6, 2004)

i looked on the box and on the site, nothing says anything about wattage. the only thing it said was 6000k, i know that cant be watts, but nothing else i see says anything, thats why i was hoping someone would know and could tell me


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

CaptainWil said:


> i looked on the box and on the site, nothing says anything about wattage. the only thing it said was 6000k, i know that cant be watts, but nothing else i see says anything, thats why i was hoping someone would know and could tell me




if it doesnt say the watts dont buy!!

my 95 sentra is 65/45watt 9004..if u have your owners manual it should say the watts and stuff


----------

